# Need advice for Alps this Christmas



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey all,

So I've been saving some for this upcoming Xmas trip.

Which country? Which resorts do you guys recommend to go to without breaking the bank.

Any info at all is appreciated. I am %95 thinking on doing this.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

What kind of riding are you after? Is it a family trip or solo?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What are you looking for? big resorts, big scenery, big aprés, long runs? Only groomers, need a park, want good SC?

Austria is known for being pretty cheap, there are some threads in the Euro subforum on Austrian resorts. 

You'll find a comprehensive list of European resorts here: bergfex.

On a sidenote: xmas can be risky in terms of good snowconditions. Ok for groomers, but if you want to ride SC as well, it really depends on the year... last year, it was awful till mid Jan. If xmas is your fixed time slot, I'd look for resorts with high altitude (more in the western area, France and Switzerland, where mtns are higher). Look for a resort having runs at > 2500m elevation: You're on the saver side if it'll be a bad season start again and won't have to ride rocks n dirt.
My favorites in CH are
- Zermatt (big in everything, also price): lifts up to 3900m elevation; runs with 2280m vert (7500ft)
- Andermatt (great SC selection): 2960m; 1520m vert (5000ft)
Pics of both are here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/77290-pow-alps.html

If you find a good package, Zermatt is a must see IMO. It's pricy... but the scenery is worth to spend a day or two there.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

neni said:


> What are you looking for? big resorts, big scenery, big aprés, long runs? Only groomers, need a park, want good SC?
> 
> Austria is known for being pretty cheap, there are some threads in the Euro subforum on Austrian resorts.
> 
> ...


I guess I am not sure what I want, I like sceneries and LONG groomers. Since I will go with my wife this is what she's after. Oh but I should say Christmas time is the only slot I have available I can take time off coz of all the holiday breaks, new year and christmas, like 5-6 days (weekends combined). Will going with wife unless she can't take time off when I can.

I was mostly checking Switzerland and will research those you suggested. Zermatt indeed majestic but 500 (british pound rooms wow lol).
I will check Austria any suggestions?
how to keep the accommodation to minimum low?




francium said:


> What kind of riding are you after? Is it a family trip or solo?


well I am really after VERY VERY long groomers in a resort. It's going to be with my skiier wife. Not not gonna ride with her 24/7 but still  you see what I mean.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> I was mostly checking Switzerland and will research those you suggested. Zermatt indeed majestic but 500 (british pound rooms wow lol).


Well... Switzerlan is pricy, Zermatt one of the most expensive places in the country and xmas/new year is prime time... but still, short check at booking.com there are double rooms/appartments for <1300£ ONE WEEK. 
Book early, maybe check if renting and sharing an apartment is an option. Apartments bit outside of the town are sometimes cheaper (and nicer!) than hotels in the center. Be aware that many appartments only rent weekly, sar-sat or sun-sun. You also can stay outside of the town and take the train to Zermatt, the access to slopes is right from the train. 

Longest runs in the Alps are in Chamonix and Zermatt. It takes me about half an hour to get from top to bottom in Zermatt, 7500ft vertical. Long enough? 

Also chexk accommodation in Cervinia, Italy. Could be less expensive, but it's part of the Zermatt resort.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I like French resorts. They are big, never have to wait in line for chairlift, prices are OK. 
Disadvantages: 
all but small number of people speaks just french, even in reception
most of chairlifts are old, forget about cloosed chairlifts, heated seats etc. But until its not -15 celsius and windy - its OK.
just snow and rocks, very few trees.

Ski France French Ski Accommodation

this winter will go to Les Arcs, Paradiski, because there is a lot of of piste runs and 420km of groomed runs.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

If you're thinking Austria I spent a week in Mayrhofen which was totally awesome. The Mayrhofen valley is covered in ski areas with a glacier at the top of the valley. They brew their own beer too. I can't recommend this place enough. We got a package through Crystal Ski which saved us a lot.

Zermatt is great too. Spent a couple of days there over New Years in 2013.

Chamonix was good, though I'd choose Austria or Switzerland over France ANY time because the facilities/towns/people(excusez moi)/everything is better  The most epic glacier run is there though, just don't fall down a crevasse.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Have a look at either Samoens which is a lovely french town and great at Christmas with links to the grand massif so all the groomers you could wish for, or la rosiere with links over to Italy you can head over for a nice Italian lunch. Both are reasonable for accommodation and lift pass costs plus we've always had good snow in both resorts at Christmas and they both tend not to have huge lift queues.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> They brew their own beer too. I can't recommend this place enough.


lol i am sold


thanks guys keep the suggestions coming, I will be doing lot of research and gotta decide by the end of August, so hoping it will be cheaper


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Check out Ischgl & Solden


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Mayrhofen gets my recommendation too, ive been there a number of times over the past 14 years and the lift pass covers the other nearby areas (Hintertux, Zell am ziller and gerlos) Im going back there myself in feb/march.

Good boarding and good beer what else could you ask for? if you do go you've got to try hans the butcher for that pre beer snack.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 for Mayrhofen (Zillertal)

have been there for a couple of weeks over the last 5 years. It's a great place and quite cheap compared to France and Swizerland. The apartments are very nice as well as their owners. 
Obertauern is another great place but not that huge.


----------

